# Where do I attach my leash?



## Guest

I looked, can't find this anywhere....Where do I attach my leash to? I was told at the mountain that it is to keep my board from falling from the lift if it were to detach from my bindings or whatever, but I have no idea where to start with attachment points.

I have Burton Moto boots and K2 Indy bindings, if that matters.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShortAssassin

As long as your board is connected to your front foot boot in an unobtrusive way you should be fine.


----------



## Mr. Right

Well if they require you have a leash, you loop it through some part of the bindings that won't cause your boots a pressure point or anything, then some leashes round around your leg and connect in a loop, and some are meant to be clipped to your bootlaces, or the pull tabs on the back of the boot, whatever works for you.


----------



## Guest

I would attach it to the board.:thumbsup:


----------



## PaoloSmythe

attach it to the inside of a rubbish bin

they serve no real purpose and are just a remnant of skier paranoia


----------



## Guest

attach one end to the hook on your dog's collar & then grasp the other end in your hand.


----------



## Guest

Alright, that all makes sense.

I'll clip it to my bindings and to the loop on the back of my boots. Doesn't make much sense, if the board fell it would probably rip the tab off, but it's the mountain's rules.

Thanks all!


----------



## Guest

357Wheelgunner said:


> Alright, that all makes sense.
> 
> I'll clip it to my bindings and to the loop on the back of my boots.  Doesn't make much sense, if the board fell it would probably rip the tab off, but it's the mountain's rules.
> 
> Thanks all!


There is little danger of a board falling from the lift. If the binding is securely fasten to the boot on the ride up I don’t see it happening. In all my years on the slopes I have yet to see that occur. 

However, I have seen several boards careen down the slope from some careless numbskull who took the board off for some reason at the top and it (the board) got away from them. Very Dangerous.

I prefer the long leash that fastens to the lower leg. Easy to put on and take off, and the lift operators can easily see that you are using one. 

I do have a board that has one of the coiled coated wire leashes. Fastens to the back of my K2 Cinch at one end and clips to a metal ring threaded through my laces at the other. Very strong and very easy.

As someone who works at a resort, I encourage everyone to use one. Spend a little money and get a nice one while you are at it!


----------



## Guest

Snowolf said:


> The leash goes in your jacket pocket....leave it there unless some overzealous lift supervisor enforces the outdated leash law, then whip it out and go "oops, I forgot I was still in the 1980`s" and then loop it around your binding frame and then clip the other end to your boot lace.


Whatever.....how hard is it to use one? 

Outdated? Not. Too inconvienient perhaps......


----------



## Guest

/me readies some marshmallows and a stick


----------



## Mr. Right

Biglost said:


> Whatever.....how hard is it to use one?
> 
> Outdated? Not. Too inconvienient perhaps......


It's completely obsolete and unneccisary. I have never seen a board fall off someones feet on a lift chair or in a hard wreck. There are very few mountains that require them. It's like wearing a diaper after you've learned to shit in the pot, just more to take off to take that dump.


----------



## Phenom

I always thought they were made primarily for the oblivious people who take off their board and not realize they are on a slope and their board flies down the mountain. Anyway, I don't use my leash because I feel like it's unnecessary, but if I did use one I would use a small one that attaches to my boot laces


----------



## boarderaholic

On clicker type bindings, PLEEEEEAAASSSSEEEEE wear one. There was an instructor that almost had his leg sliced open by a runaway snowboard. Please note that I'm referring to clicker type bindings. But if it's Flows or conventional straps, then eh, stick the leash in your pocket and forget about it.


----------



## Guest

Mr. Right said:


> It's completely obsolete and unneccisary. I have never seen a board fall off someones feet on a lift chair or in a hard wreck. There are very few mountains that require them. It's like wearing a diaper after you've learned to shit in the pot, just more to take off to take that dump.


Did you not read what I wrote?


_There is little danger of a board falling from the lift. If the binding is securely fastened to the boot on the ride up I don’t see it happening. In all my years on the slopes I have yet to see that occur.

However, I have seen several boards careen down the slope from some careless numbskull who took the board off for some reason at the top and it (the board) got away from them. Very Dangerous._

It is people like you that give boarders a bad name. Perhaps that is what you are after......

More to take off? Please..........give me break.


----------



## Guest

When the mountain needs some extra income. They send out the leash enforcer! 1/3 the line gets suck to buying the $5 leash at the hill.


----------



## Mr. Right

Biglost said:


> Did you not read what I wrote?
> 
> 
> _There is little danger of a board falling from the lift. If the binding is securely fastened to the boot on the ride up I don’t see it happening. In all my years on the slopes I have yet to see that occur.
> 
> However, I have seen several boards careen down the slope from some careless numbskull who took the board off for some reason at the top and it (the board) got away from them. Very Dangerous._
> 
> It is people like you that give boarders a bad name. Perhaps that is what you are after......
> 
> More to take off? Please..........give me break.


Well the quote of yours in this thread I was referring to was this one
"
Whatever.....how hard is it to use one? 

Outdated? Not. Too inconvienient perhaps......"

I wasn't busting your balls in any way, and based on my response/opinion you don't really have any right to tell me I give snowboarders a bad name. I am probably the least cocky, and one of the most respectful snowboarders you will see. Even from the post you put up asking me if I read it, you admit that only a "numbskull" would lose his board on the mountain, how could you disagree with me agreeing with you ? 

Yes it is merely an opinion that I think it is a PITA to wear a strap, why? Because I haven't been asked to wear one for atleast 9 years. In my honest opinion, if no resort in my area has required a board strap in 9 years, it is outdated. If you didn't notice MY previous post, I gave a few options on what type of strap you may get and how to use it. Again, I apologize, and I should have given you a break. If you think I give snowboarders a bad name you haven't met many snowboarders.


----------



## Guest

Guess the part about shit/pot/dump was the part that gave me that idea. 

I agree some people don't need a leash because they are responsible, but how would I know those people in the lift line? I wouldn't. Solution.....everyone should wear one. Again, I have seen several leashless boards careening down the hill, there would be more without the leash rule.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

i have been on the hill for *over a decade *now.

in that time i have seen just *ONE run away board*, which was caused by the owner walking with it under their arm and tripping over.

i have *never* seen a board under a chairlift nor have i even seen one threaten to get away.

the leash was an after thought, provoked by skiers who have as part of their ski binder a retardation device that prevents their skis from sliding away when stepping in. because we need hands to strap our planks to our feet, such things are *unnecessary*.

ultimately and for those who ride on stuff other than pure packed piste, the leash serves as an *ADDITIONAL HAZARD* when in risk of avalanche, because when snow starts to slide, you MUST try to get rid of your board immediately. as if this process wasn't already difficult with four binder ratchets to undo, the addition of a leash makes it entirely impossible.

there is as much positive benefit from using a leash as there is having 'skier only' resorts. fuck all.


----------



## Guest

I wear a leash if its required by mountain rules, but to be honest i dont really see the need for it. If im on the mountain and i want to get my board off then i will take it off no matter if i have a leash or not, i just undo my binding straps and leash and thats it.
So leash would be helpful if i undo my binding straps on the slope by accident?? and it would then prevent my board from sliding off?? i cant see that happen, really... My strap-in bindings are not like ski-s, they dont have emergency unclipping mechanisem. My board doesnt come off unless i intentionally take it off (in which case it doesnt matter if i have a leash or not like i said earlier)


----------



## Mr. Right

Biglost said:


> Guess the part about shit/pot/dump was the part that gave me that idea.
> 
> I agree some people don't need a leash because they are responsible, but how would I know those people in the lift line? I wouldn't. Solution.....everyone should wear one. Again, I have seen several leashless boards careening down the hill, there would be more without the leash rule.


Ok I understand now, I wasn't trying to be a smart ass (maybe a little lol) but really, if you can't strap your front binding to your foot to ride a lift, you should probably be with an instructor that is showing you how. I've never seen a board ride by itself unless someone was pissed off at it and threw it, and that would only be my cocky friend who thinks he should land every trick he tries, and it definitely wasn't at a resort. I guess the only thing left to say is that I disagree, a leash is not needed unless you don't even know how to use your bindings.


----------



## Guest

any of ya'll ever see how fast those run-away skis come flying down the mountain!!??


----------



## Phenix_Rider

megladan said:


> any of ya'll ever see how fast those run-away skis come flying down the mountain!!??


I've never seen a runaway snowboard. Skis all the time. Maybe skiers should be forced to wear leashes? :laugh:


----------



## Flick Montana

I've never seen a runaway board or ski. I've seen some skiers wipe out and toss their skis a short distance, but I've never seen one sliding down the hill. I understand the leash rule, but I don't think it's all that common for a board to hurt someone. At least I've never heard of it happening.

Leash Article


----------



## jmacphee9

Phenix_Rider said:


> I've never seen a runaway snowboard. Skis all the time. Maybe skiers should be forced to wear leashes? :laugh:


how would you see a runaway ski? it should be impossible if im correct. they have a binding on one side and brakes on the other?


----------



## Phenix_Rider

jmacphee9 said:


> how would you see a runaway ski? it should be impossible if im correct. they have a binding on one side and brakes on the other?


Nope. The bottom has the little spring handle (might call it a brake), but it flips up when they clip in. I went opening day with a couple noobs, and the one girl couldn't get her boot to line up. The binding closed, the handle went up, but her boot didn't go in. Almost had a runaway there. Then she almost stabbed me with her pole when I helped her get in!


----------



## Guest

I use a leash like this. It's small enough to be out of the way and unclips fast enough to not be inconvenient. I eases my paranoia of someone's foot accidentally hitting my ratchets on the lift and releasing my Targas. I apologize for reviving this dead thread.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Snowolf said:


> The leash goes in your jacket pocket....leave it there unless some overzealous lift supervisor enforces the outdated leash law, then whip it out and go "oops, I forgot I was still in the 1980`s" and then loop it around your binding frame and then clip the other end to your boot lace.


Good call. If you take off your board, you're taking off any leash too. Sidenote: you see way more runaway skis than boards too. Waaaay more. Those little brake things on ski bindings often don't do much. I was once a skier and a ski instructor, so I've seen enough firsthand to know what I'm talking about.

I do have a keyring attached to my boot, used for clipping the leash to. I don't like those long ones that wrap around your leg, but have you seen those brightly colored Airblaster ones with the manpurse/fanny pack on them? So gay.


----------



## Guest

*use the leash*

I use the leash that came with my burton bindings , looped through the high back and clipped to the loop on the back of my boots. I use a leash not because it's a rule, because it's just common sense. This is why , true story riding the lift at mammoth one day, with my son and he had no leash his binding let loose and his board fell and slid all the way down to the lift. I was lucky his board didn't hit anyone, he had to ride the lift down to get his board and we got separated half the damn day . Use the leash


----------



## Triple8Sol

Biglost said:


> I agree some people don't need a leash because they are responsible, but how would I know those people in the lift line? I wouldn't. Solution.....everyone should wear one.


That is some flawed logic right there. By your definition, then things like motorcycles and guns should be outlawed, since you can't tell an irresponsible rider/gun-owner from someone responsible. In the wrong hands, those are just a tad more dangerous than a runaway snowboard. Solution.....nobody should be allowed to have one.


----------



## stevetim

I use a leash. Ya. It's called strapping in to my board. See, my leg is my leash.

If you're worried about your bindings coming undone? I would worry about it while sliding down the slopes. Not sitting on your ass in a lift chair.


----------

